# Neck Shim Question/Silver Sky



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm finding it difficult to lower action on my Silver Sky because when I do, except with relief at about .015", I get fret buzz in the first five frets. Height is a touch over 3/32 at the 12th. If I increase neck angle with a shim, will this help reduce fret buzz lower on the neck if I decrease relief and lower the saddles trying to get lower action? Thx.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What is the first fret action? The space between the bottom of the strings and the first fret. It ought to be .018 to .022 inches.

Or

If you fret the third fret (actually just on the wrong side of the second fret), there should be a small space beween the string and first fret.

AND

Do you have a high fret on that end of the board?


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thx. The gap at the first, fret low E is about .018, but at the high E, about .009. Pressing down on the wrong side of the second fret leaves a gap at the low E and barely on the A, first fret, but the rest of the strings are touching the first fret.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

coyoteblue said:


> Thx. The gap at the first, fret low E is about .018, but at the high E, about .009. Pressing down on the wrong side of the second fret leaves a gap at the low E and barely on the A, first fret, but the rest of the strings are touching the first fret.


You have found your buzz (at least one of the problems anyway). Nut slots are cut too deep. New nut time, or you can fill the slots with baking soda and CA (crazy) glue and re cut them.

The nice thing about the CA glue fix is that it is cheap and will give you a definite answer. It will last quite a while but look at it as an opportunity to get a nice new bone nut eventually (although some folks like tusq or other material. I have even made them from Corian, solid surface counter top material).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Was it like that from the factory?


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Was it like that from the factory?


I bought it as a floor model from a dealer out West, using Reverb. I've had some setup problems from the start.


Jim DaddyO said:


> You have found your buzz (at least one of the problems anyway). Nut slots are cut too deep. New nut time, or you can fill the slots with baking soda and CA (crazy) glue and re cut them.
> 
> The nice thing about the CA glue fix is that it is cheap and will give you a definite answer. It will last quite a while but look at it as an opportunity to get a nice new bone nut eventually (although some folks like tusq or other material. I have even made them from Corian, solid surface counter top material).


Thanks...strange for a fairly new guitar.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

coyoteblue said:


> strange for a fairly new guitar.


It happens. I've found that the guitars that need a set up the most are the ones that are just bought from a retailer. Particularly large ones. They don't go over them at all. Out of the box and on to the wall. Wood moves, so the second most in need of set up are at the changing of the seasons, from warm and humid to cool and dry, and vice-versa (like now).


----------



## Kirkamir (May 12, 2021)

Have you tried getting the relief where it should be and adjusting the action at the saddles? Typically you want enough relief that when you put a capo on the 1st fret and press down on the last fret you have enough relief at fret 7 or 8 to slide a business card in between the string and fret. Then if the action is too high with that much relief try lowering the saddles. If that doesn't work you could have a nut problem, which to be honest for a Core PRS is quite rare, they have next level attention to detail.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> Thx. The gap at the first, fret low E is about .018, but at the high E, about .009. Pressing down on the wrong side of the second fret leaves a gap at the low E and barely on the A, first fret, but the rest of the strings are touching the first fret.


Are you getting any buzzing from the open strings? If not then that nut slot height might be fine. It's very hard to advise on this without having the guitar in hand. My advice- take it to a good local tech for an opinion, internet advice will only get you so far and is basically worth what it costs.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Are you getting any buzzing from the open strings? If not then that nut slot height might be fine. It's very hard to advise on this without having the guitar in hand. My advice- take it to a good local tech for an opinion, internet advice will only get you so far and is basically worth what it costs.


Not so much when open, but from the first fret up. I'll get nut and frets looked at. String height at the first is definitely lower than on my Strat, and I had that one plekked. Yes, I will take it to my guitar tech. Just exploring new ways to address this problem.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Kirkamir said:


> Have you tried getting the relief where it should be and adjusting the action at the saddles? Typically you want enough relief that when you put a capo on the 1st fret and press down on the last fret you have enough relief at fret 7 or 8 to slide a business card in between the string and fret. Then if the action is too high with that much relief try lowering the saddles. If that doesn't work you could have a nut problem, which to be honest for a Core PRS is quite rare, they have next level attention to detail.


Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I've played around with many combinations of relief and saddle height. I bought the guitar from a dealer who told me some minor setup changes were made when it was a demo in the shop. I would hope that has nothing to do with frets or nut.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

coyoteblue said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I've played around with many combinations of relief and saddle height. I bought the guitar from a dealer who told me some minor setup changes were made when it was a demo in the shop. I would hope that has nothing to do with frets or nut. It was also sent across the country and no doubt was bumped around a bit. I've also heard of PRS's rep for quality setup. That said, on the PRS owners' forum, there are a number of accounts of buzzy setups on brand new guitars, though a problem nut is not mentioned.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

coyoteblue said:


> Not so much when open, but from the first fret up


If there's no (next to none) buzz when open, then your nut is fine.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

laristotle said:


> If there's no (next to none) buzz when open, then your nut is fine.


My doctor said the same thing and asked me to stop taking my pants off in the waiting room.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

OP.. if you are handy with setups, order a small variety of the nice Stew Mac neck shims and play around. Order a couple .25's and a .50 to start. Just of note, all three of my Fenders are currently sporting a different degree of neck shim which fit best for the particular guitar and I now have nice low action on all of them (better than I could get on any of them stock)

I have debated at length on other forums trying to get the neck shim nay sayers to understand that the right shim will help lower the action the whole way up the neck and it is not solely for the purpose of getting more adjustment out of your saddles. I no longer have the energy to try and explain why it does, I just know from first hand experience that all my Fenders have benefited from a shim. 

Try it, if you find the right shim and take your time you'll get better action from a Fender style guitar


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always preferred to have 100% (or close) contact between the neck and the pocket. My most excellent guitar tech agrees.

Yes, shims are occasionally needed, but they are countermeasures and I'm a little surprised that a corrective shim would be needed on a what....$4,000 + instrument.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does it buzz plugged in?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

You need to lower all the frets.

How's that for free internet advice?


----------

